# Room numbers @ Charter Club Marco



## AlohaAmbassador (Mar 25, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the room number designations are for the Charter Club on Marco Island?  Managed to get a reservation there in September, and would like to know in which building I'll be staying.


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone at all with input?


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 27, 2013)

Read the recent review, there is a link at the bottom to room tips. 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Club_of_Marco_Beach-Marco_Island_Florida.html


HOA updates are on the web site.

http://charterclub.hgvc.com/Home.aspx

try an email to the resort manager Matt Fox, his em is listed.

Googled this.


----------



## MarcoCharlie (Mar 27, 2013)

We have stayed at Charter Club several times and have always had a great time there. Regarding the resort layout, it has two buildings, each with ten floors, with 4 units per floor per building, for a total of 80 units. All are 2 bedroom / 2 bath units. The ground floor of each building is used for common areas (bike storage, fitness room, games room, etc), so the “first” floor for timeshare units is actually one floor above ground level, which helps with the views. The South Building sits a bit farther back from the beach, behind the swimming pool. The views of the beach from the 1st and 2nd floor units in the South bldg are somewhat obstructed depending on the specific unit, but the 3rd floor and above have generally good beach views, although any unit in the South bldg regardless of floor will not have full-width panoramic beach views due to its setback and the buildings on either side (the Charter Club North bldg to the north, and the Sandcastles II building to the south). This may also block your sunset view in South bldg units depending on the time of year and the specific unit. The North bldg has the better beach views regardless of floor number, although the higher floors make it easier to spot dolphin off-shore. The North bldg is closest to the beach and has unobstructed views of the entire length of Marco’s beautiful crescent beach and year-round sunset views. As for the room numbering scheme, room numbers are 3 or 4 digits in length, in the format “fnn”, where f is the floor number (1 thru 10) and nn is the unit number. Unit numbers are assigned in a south-to-north direction, with room numbers 01 thru 04 in the South bldg, and 05 thru 08 in the North bldg. So for example, room number 303 is on the third floor in the South bldg, and room number 1005 is on the tenth floor in the North bldg. Another thing to watch for: room numbers ending in 01, 04, 05, and 08 are end units which have an extra side window to give the living room more light and openness, and also have larger outside balconies that wrap around the corners of the building. Hope this helps, and enjoy your stay!


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks very much for clarifying that for me!  We actually stayed there for 4 days last spring, but when they told me what room we were getting, I could not recollect how they were numbered.


----------

